# Uh, Mega Armour Warboss options?



## bubbledoom22 (Dec 1, 2009)

:ireful2: I wanna get a warboss with mega armour, but do i have to buy ghazzy and konvert him or can i konvert a mega nob or somthing?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well a meganob is a little small, why not just use Ghaz, you don't even need to convert him


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Ghaz works, or you can convert a Meganob or just make your own. Orks are very conversion friendly, so you can do just about anything.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

mega nobs are on the small side to be the boss. I would just get Ghazie and use him as is or if toy feel the need to make him different swap out the head for any of the new nob heads or a common swap is to use the black orcs banner top from the Fantasy range.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thread moved to Modelling and Painting.

Agreed, meganobs are way too small for a warboss. Ghaz is really the only option unless you make armour around a normal Warboss,

The suggestions made above are the best bet, the older metal Warboss head (bareheaded) is also a good swap. I used that on mine.

Changing the bosspole is pretty much a must ( I have seen the Black Ork banner top used for that to good effect.)

Other things you can change around if you fancy some Konvurshuns are:

Position of Claw arm. (Twist upwards, but this puts a cable out of place that needs a bit o GS and/or open claws more.)
Kombi weapon conversion. (Skorcha,Rokkit)
Iron gob. (Scratch build a squarer one.)

It all depends how far you want to go with it it really.

Heres a pic of mine to give you some ideas.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

I wonder if you could figure out a comparable base size for the Mega Dread Forgeworld offers.


----------

